# Had an accident today



## Cochese (Jan 12, 2010)

I was using my 'big bit,' a 1/2" shank long throw flush trim bit, finishing up a project. I don't particularly like this bit. It's hard to get right. I was using it last night, and set the whole setup down when it was time to go in. I pick i back up today and made the mistake of not checking the collet before I started.

Got about 75% through what I was doing, and had the router in a horizontal position, with the bit facing away. The bit walked itself out of the collet, into the wood, across the piece and onto the floor behind the table.

Learned my lesson, will check the collet more often. No damage to me or the bit, just the workpiece. It's on the bottom, so even that wasn't a big deal. The way I was holding the router and how I had it oriented saved me from serious injury. Now I know another thing to check for.










I left the shop uninjured, and therefore it was a good day. Stay safe.


----------



## drasbell (Feb 6, 2009)

I'm confused your collet should never back its self out of being tight after you tighten it the first initial set up. you could leave it over night or a year it should still be tight. I would be checking something else like perhaps a worn collet ? or a metric bit in a sae Collet 
but very glad that you weren't hurt,,


----------



## Cochese (Jan 12, 2010)

Collet is practically brand new and in great shape. And it's a standard bit in a standard collet.


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

Accidents do happen, and We all can learn something from Yours. Thanks for posting!


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

I am with Rick on this one, it shouldn't "loosen" just being left overnight. My only insight would be that it wasn't quite tight enough in the first place and just finally came out. Was it vibrating or doing anything strange when you started using it?
Regardless Chris, glad you are ok! I struggle with tightening and loosening bits in the router as I do not have a lot of hand strength. My big fear is they are not tight enough. But when I have to get a pry bar between the wrenches to loosen them, I guess I got it tight.


----------



## GTVi (May 14, 2010)

I guess it would have vibrated itself loose...goes to show how careful you need to be when operating machinery. Luck for you !


----------



## pemdas86 (Nov 21, 2008)

Glad you are alright man. I wonder if there was any grease or sawdust preventing the bit to be seated correctly or wedged in the wrong place somehow? Either way, good thing there were no injuries.


----------



## TWheels (May 26, 2006)

I second all those who are grateful that you were not injured. 

My first router developed a problem with the collet holding bits, as I have documented several times on this forum. Watch out that the same does not happen to you. I am skeptical that the collet loosened itself overnight. The problem may not be the collet itself but rather the collet holder, which is what is tightened around the collet. Have you had previous problems? 

Please be very careful in the immediate future. I used my experience to upgrade my router; you might need to buy a new router.


----------



## Ghidrah (Oct 21, 2008)

Too wierd! 

Is it possible that the bit and or collet was marked incorrectly? 
Milled poorly?

I've had 1/4 shank bits snap and I've had the plunge lower, (I didn't have the stop rod set, I may not have had the lock fully engaged and I think I may have been pressing down unduly hard. But I never had a bit slide out the collet after tightening. I've never found it possible to insert a bit cantered like a DP or common drill.


----------



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

Thanks for the safety reminder............ double checked my bit today after leaving it in the collet yesterday


----------



## schanc (Jul 14, 2010)

The times I have been hurt in the workshop, and there have been several, is when I get in a hurry, or too much in the comfort zone.. Have to check every setup, every tool, every hold down EVERY time.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

If you have a collet come loose the most likely cause is improper tightening. There are many other possible causes though, and all are worth thinking about. A cheap bit may have an undersized shank, the collet or bit may have rust on it, the collet or bit could have oil on it (big time no-no!), or the bit may have been bottomed when you tightened the collet. Make sure the bit is pulled out about 1/8" from the bottom so the collet can tighten properly. It is possible for a bit to be bent out of "true" which will cause poor cuts and excessive vibration. Never use a damaged bit, replace it.


----------



## OPG3 (Jan 9, 2011)

A few years ago, an employee of mine came by my house and asked me to rout something. I told him I would be glad to do it, but I inquired when I saw the project; Why would you need help with this simple straight, uniform depth cut? He showed me that his router absolutely would not keep a tight grip on any bit. I tried everything that was even close to non-abuse. "Okay", I said, "let me go ahead and do it for you". After I made the quick cut, he thanked me and went on his way with the properly cut piece of red oak, after telling me to just throw away his router - "I'm afraid of it", he said. Prior to disposal, I did what that router had been needing for quite some while. I cut off the cord. *OPG3*


----------

